# Trumark S9 with fatbands.



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Just like the Scout I posted with fatbands (Yes fat, maybe ... fat flat?... extra wide and straight cut is what I mean). Avid followers will know, but this slingshot also has a solid weighted handle with tubular rubber cuffs. Great shooter and easy band changes.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I love the simplicity and functionality. Nicely done.


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Are the bands under the tubes? How'd you doing that?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Steve32 said:


> Are the bands under the tubes? How'd you doing that?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


You roll the tubing from the fork tips toward the handle. Then you place the bands on and roll the tubes back over the bands. Super fast, super easy, super secure. I love it.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

One of the best slingshots for newcomers and long time users alike. Cheap, strong, versatile and comfortable,it has everything you need in a straight forward designed slingshot. Nice Post Ray!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Yep, that's how we do it alright! I've never had a band slip out and I use 2 centimeters to 1.5 centimeters of overlap on the cuff..that is "cuff over the band". If one is a bit paranoid of slip outs then just tie with five or six wraps and tuck... over the flat band part.

You can also just tie the bands onto the bare metal fork. I do that as well. I place the band on the wire fork, sort of wrap it around length wise (I use 1.5 TO 2 cm wide TBG) 8 wraps with a tie and 2 more to tuck under with using needle nose pliers as a puller...hemostats work fine too.

But the tube cuff as you show works fine, less involved than tieing and quick. I am limited to the tubing selection...one size only and the store doesn't handle it any more either...so I have to tie sometimes on forks I've made out of thinner wire for the rubber tubing won't grab it well.

The way you position the flats determines if you want TTF or OTT style or half way in between...another advantage of this method of flatbanding a wire frame.

There are a number of inexpensive wire frames at Walmart and make great entry into the slingshot world for a few bucks. They are great to put in a fishing tackle box or just pack along wherever, glove box of your car...just a good sidekick.

I think flatbanding wire frames is preferable to tubes any day but that's a matter of opinion and many would argue to the contrary.


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Yep, that's how we do it alright! I've never had a band slip out and I use 2 centimeters to 1.5 centimeters of overlap on the cuff..that is "cuff over the band". If one is a bit paranoid of slip outs then just tie with five or six wraps and tuck... over the flat band part.
> 
> You can also just tie the bands onto the bare metal fork. I do that as well. I place the band on the wire fork, sort of wrap it around length wise (I use 1.5 TO 2 cm wide TBG) 8 wraps with a tie and 2 more to tuck under with using needle nose pliers as a puller...hemostats work fine too.
> 
> ...


Thanks. After having one band get me in the face (wearing glasses  ) I read further, and put enough flat band inside the tube.
I wear suspenders and s belt, so I also put a constrictor knot on the outside. It's all working. Overkill makes me warm and fuzzy.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Oh boy! Just dug the Trumark out after reading this. Your guys are the best. I don't know the model of the Trumark I have from Wal-Mart, is has a wrist brace that can be snapped off. Just says Trumark and can hold a few steel balls that seem a bit lightweight.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

ol'school42 said:


> Oh boy! Just dug the Trumark out after reading this. Your guys are the best. I don't know the model of the Trumark I have from Wal-Mart, is has a wrist brace that can be snapped off. Just says Trumark and can hold a few steel balls that seem a bit lightweight.


On the s9 above I kept all the steel balls in the handle and poured some glue into it. It is solid and heavy now .. making it like a whole different slingshot.


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks for the idea. Hard to tip up on rabbit or squirrel with the steel balls sounding like a maraca on steroids.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

that is clean and simple man. i like it.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*I see S9 slingshot's in many big box stores & e-bay..but therewith a clear polycarbinate handle now.....Going for under*

*10 bucks....Still a very fine slingshot.....You got it I would do the same ..just pour glue in the handle with the balls that are in there..*

*make's for a good solid handle for weight......Band it up with TBG like you show..Makes a excellent slingshot ..even for small game*

*Thanks for sharing my friend..~AKAOldmiser*


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Just bought a Truemark FS-1 from eBay. It's scheduled to be here March 1. Paid $12.00 + shipping. Comes with 120 steel balls and an extra set of heavy tubes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

The Trumark I have, arm braced, ammo stash in the handle, same as the one talked about above, the arm brace digs into my arm bone (radius bone) after 20 shots or even less. I've got skinny skeleton features so my radius bone isn't big, bigger bones will accommodate the Trumark better than mine will. I snapped off the arm brace, slid a fat piece of foam pipe insulation segment over the included rather skimpy foam pad that comes with the slingshot to make it more comfortable and snapped the brace back on to the handle. It's "OK" but I like my Marksman wide vinyl flexible arm brace much better and the cost is the same...Marksman frames are steel too. The Daisy has about the same thing as the Marksman but the brace vinyl is too weak and breaks and isn't as wide and comfortable as the Marksman.

I filled my Trumark's ammo stash with lead ammo to make it a bit heftier. You can use a steel rebar segment or lead shotgun shot for that as well as your standard steel ammo.

The rattle sound made by ammo in the handle... I use a magnet belt clip I made using a disk ceramic magnet and a belt clip..there is a thread on ammo carry and a new post by someone who made a similar clip and some leather that came out great. Hunting..you don't need fifty ammos handy, maybe a dozen...reload the magnet after each encounter with a game animal from your stash in your butt pack or whatever. Army surplus ammo pouches are a choice carry thingie for your slingshot, spare band/pouch setup and ammo stash.


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> Just like the Scout I posted with fatbands (Yes fat, maybe ... fat flat?... extra wide and straight cut is what I mean). Avid followers will know, but this slingshot also has a solid weighted handle with tubular rubber cuffs. Great shooter and easy band changes.


I love the shape of the forks on the Trumark WS 1, the original wrist rocket. And I like the weight, which is to say, very light. No ammo storage, and it doesn't gold, so not the most convenient unit possible, but with the red tubes, out flat bands (which I just learned about from this thread) it's a good shooter.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Gotta love the Trumarks - made in Boulder, CO. Here is Brother Joerg, the god-father of slinghots, touring the factory. "Let me show you some of its features...."


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I honestly might be shooting this frame at the ECST. The functionality of it is just too amazing. It is either this, or a natural. The issue with naturals is that an exact backup is hard to achieve.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

NaturalFork said:


> I honestly might be shooting this frame at the ECST. The functionality of it is just too amazing. It is either this, or a natural. The issue with naturals is that an exact backup is hard to achieve.


Go for it! I shot my modified Daisy F16 in the main event at the MWST last summer. I like to put my flat bands outside the forks.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I also use rubber tubing cuffs on my Trumark and position the flats on the outside as well to sort of (theoretically) prevent some band congestion as the bands contract. I've never had a band slip out but the key thing is the right tubing, too loose and the bands will slip out, too tight and it's a bear to cuff the flats. The pictures attached show an OTT orientation which also worked well. I tied over the cuffs just to be sure no band slippage would happen. Had I used longer cuffs I wouldn't have had to tie...just an experiment.

I narrowed the forks a bit by bending them. They were so wide I couldn't see the target over them.

I removed my arm brace and slipped on over the existing foam pad, a piece of thick soft pipe insulation foam tube over the existing foam pad on the arm brace, because the stock arm brace hurts mywrist's radius bone after about a dozen shots...it's hard and ridged. That's shooting sideways gangsta style, upright style it would not press on that bone, rather both the radius and ulna bones, spreading the force over a much broader area. Evidently the Trumark is shot most comfortably in the upright position. The foam pipe mod was better but in my opinion the arm brace is painful and rigid as opposed to my fav, the Marksman wide vinyl pliable arm brace.

I use about half as much rubber tubing as the poster's photograph as posted but he's also protecting the forks as well.

My choice of all arm braced rod frame slingshots is the Marksman Pack Along folder. It's made of steel which to me feels heftier than the lightweight aluminum and I am certainly strong enough to hold a few ounces more weight, so the ultimate in light weightedness isn't important to me at all.

I would LOVE to see a cheap rod frame take good wins at a tournament to sort of dehype the hype. I would also love to see a twenty or thirty dollar plastic frame do the same. Those frames which Bill Hays is soon to be making from injection molded plastics are excellent, strong and popular ergonomic frames and in the perk 9 cost only twenty dollars each. I was poo poo'd by one of the ahem members here about my positive opinion of rod frames Walmart sells and Kmart as well sells for ten bucks or less. Of course there was vested interest in promoting expensive frames hence I was poo poo'd. Money talks. I am sure to get attacked on these statements so please attack me in PM instead of spreading manure on the forum.

Images are the fork and arm brace pad mods I did on my Trumark.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I forgot to mention that I have removed the arm brace altogether, opting for a bandana as a lanyard, it's simpler and much more comfortable than the stock arm brace. I recommend buying the simple Trumark with no arm brace at all and using a bandana. If you have not tried a bandana, give it a shot. Pun intended. The nubbin where the arm brace goes through the plastic handle is a pinky tang and works great to retain the bandana.

Tie a loop in a bandana and slip it over your wrist. Now slip in the tang of the handle of the slingshot under the bandana, a pinky groove or pinky tang has to be used else the handle may slip out of the bandana. See how it fits. Remove the whole thing and retie the bandana so it is snug but not overly tight. You don't have to even grip the slingshot if it's done right as the pic shows...taking the place of an arm brace entirely. It's legal in all venues which disallow arm braces for it's not illegal to wear a bandana! A quick slip of the handle in and out of the bandana when you shoot absolves you of any crime if a busy body is checking you.

Here it's shown on my Taurus painted natural fork Eucalyptus, one of my fav frames. I use the same bandana on all my frames now...yes I wash it sometimes, LOL.. I keep it with my SSs, pre tied.

I also made an adjustable nylon strap that is a slip on slip off lanyard also, and also legal wherever and easily "deployed" and "undeployed" in a second. I much prefer this to an attached lanyard. One, ahem, member, referred to this as a "seatbelt thing" and denounced me for it. Do tell. Wonder what he'd have said of Tesla? Same as Edison did?


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Oh Chuck, you did it again. Practically every time I read your posts I am educated. Great tip...! I'd like to narrow the fork on my Trumark but unsure of how to...without screwing it up. Haven't posted in a while after some disquieting news from the med staff at the Fargo VA. Pulminary fibrosis.... swell. And I just two days ago had oral surgery. Anyway, how does one narrow the forks, keeping the two forks being the same angle. It may be obvious, use a straight edge and ..... Well, I'll give it a go.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey man, sorry I'm late in answering...didn't see this til now. And dang...sorry about the diagnosis.

Since the Trumarks are made of Al, I just bent them in my hand by squeezing them carefully. They won't break, afterall they were bent in position in the first place.

Glad you like my posts, many do and many don't, LOL some say I'm way too wordy. They are right but I can't get points across without words. Forums in my humble opinion are for dissemination of knowledge and questions/comments...not comments like "nice" just to add stars under their avitars, or other one liner limited responses with almost no value.

Oh yes, my visits to my oral surgeon are too frequent. I'm lucky to have any ivory left but I can still chew and don't have to put my teeth in Polident yet. Yet.

A woman in my home town was shot the paper said. It stated the bullet was in her yet. What is a woman's yet? :question: :help: :iono:

Thinking back, I bent them just A LITTLE, then flipped it over and using the same hand bent them again so hopefully each fork would bend the same amount and they did. If you over bend you can just unbend it a little...once or twice, it won't break unless you really herniate yourself in the bending effort.

Airborne!!

L. Chuck


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks Chuck. I get a kick out of some of your word usage, and knowledge from the content. I'm going to set up my range in the back yard & try It out. The weather is getting warm enough now.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Good show amigo...hope Spring treats you well and again, I regret to hear of your malady's diagnosis. I have to get a tooth checked today, my dentist filleted the gum to remove calcium from a "pocket" underneath and it's talking to me a bit. The dental assistant is Playboy material so that sort of makes going to the dentist a bit less gruesome and she pats me on the pom when it's time to get up out of the chair. The muzings of an old phardt.

Since you like my posts and I like yours best we form an old cronies group, eh? Forums thrive on cronie groups especially this one. :wave: One "famous" slingshot maker even named one of his recent works using the word "cronie" which I affectionately thought was pretty kewl...hopefully a cronie bought it from the chief cronie.


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Chuck Daehler said:


> I forgot to mention that I have removed the arm brace altogether, opting for a bandana as a lanyard, it's simpler and much more comfortable than the stock arm brace. I recommend buying the simple Trumark with no arm brace at all and using a bandana. If you have not tried a bandana, give it a shot. Pun intended. The nubbin where the arm brace goes through the plastic handle is a pinky tang and works great to retain the bandana.
> 
> Tie a loop in a bandana and slip it over your wrist. Now slip in the tang of the handle of the slingshot under the bandana, a pinky groove or pinky tang has to be used else the handle may slip out of the bandana. See how it fits. Remove the whole thing and retie the bandana so it is snug but not overly tight. You don't have to even grip the slingshot if it's done right as the pic shows...taking the place of an arm brace entirely. It's legal in all venues which disallow arm braces for it's not illegal to wear a bandana! A quick slip of the handle in and out of the bandana when you shoot absolves you of any crime if a busy body is checking you.
> 
> ...


Velcro strap would do well for this, I bet.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hey Chuck, I bent the forks in on the same model you posted Trumark, and flat banded it's a fine shooter now. I used some light weight latex for paper targets. Had to split a piece of tubing because any tubing I had would not roll far enough to suit me. I laid the split tubing over the band at the forks & tied it down tight with some rubber band. Wasn't working for me with the stock tubes at all. Now I'm glad I didn't toss it in the trash. Flat banded a $4.99 Daisy from Wal-Mart also that shoots well also. Now you know I just started this pastime a few months ago so I'm not as accurate as I was with a M-2 Carbine but these two rod frames rival my Oclaris. Mmmm... thinking of a way to drill a hole for a lanyard or a bandana to steady the Daisy. Anyway thanks again for your sharing the tips.


----------



## Larry Bourgeois (May 8, 2016)

Yes sir, I'm really liking this idea and will be implementing it soon. Thanks for showing how efficient it is.  lb


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Love those Trumark frames, nice educational on how to attach the bands.


----------

